# Heringe in Rostock



## christianr (19. März 2004)

Hi ich bin neu hier und hätte gleich mal ne frage an euch  "sind die Heringe schon im Rostocker Holzhafen" ich würde gern bald mit kollegen hochfahren um die leckeren silberlinge zu fangen.

danke im vorraus aus neuruppin
gruß: christianr :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. März 2004)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Die selbe Frage interessiert mich auch. Ich hatte eigentlich vor morgen mit meinem Sohn nach Rostock zu fahren. Dann hätte ich da mal hin geguckt aber das hat sich erledigt ich brauche morgen nicht nach Rostock.
Ich werde aber morgen mal nach Wismar fahren mal sehen ob da schon was geht mit Hering.


----------



## filetierer (21. März 2004)

Hatte die Frage auch schon gestellt, aber ist wohl niemand hier aus der Gegend, oder ist noch zu früh.  Also Leude von der Küste, gebt uns Landratten ein Zeichen.


----------



## dorschfinder (21. März 2004)

moin 

vereinzelt sind welche gefangen worden,vor allem in den Morgenstunden.Mal abwarten jetzt nach dem Sturm

Dorschfinder


----------



## christianr (23. März 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#:  wie sind denn nach dem sturm jetzt die fänge im hafen


----------



## MefoAngler (23. März 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Da kann ich nur sagen Sie sind da, aber noch zu wenig und nur bei gutem Wetter


----------



## christianr (1. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#v  #g wir wollen am Montag unser glück im Hafen versuchen vielleicht kann ja noch einer der am Wochenende Fangergebnisse vorweisen kann hier eine nachreicht hinterlassen #6 #r


----------



## sveni (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Hallo cristiar

Habe vor, nachstes Wochenende nach Rostock zu fahren.Info`s von Montag wären super.
Schönen Sonntag noch und tolle Osterfeiertage an ALLE


----------



## Allangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*



			
				christianr schrieb:
			
		

> #v  #g wir wollen am Montag unser glück im Hafen versuchen vielleicht kann ja noch einer der am Wochenende Fangergebnisse vorweisen kann hier eine nachreicht hinterlassen #6 #r



Hi Christianr #h 

Wir auch am Montag. Habt ihr infos wo man Angelkarten bekommt?
Ist im Hafen ausgeschildert z.b. Holzhafen, dort soll ganz gut sein.

Grüße  Allangler #g


----------



## sveni (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Angelkarten bekommst du an der Tankstelle direkt auf dem Hafengelände.Dann guten Fang.

Sveni aus F.am R #v .


----------



## Allangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Danke für den Tip. 

Gruß Allangler


----------



## Allangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Fahren morgen Montag 05.04.04 um 4Uhr Von Berlin nach Rostock zum Heringsangeln. Übernachten in Meschendorf. Dienstag Mittag zurück nach Berlin.Sollte der Hering nicht beißen, angeln wir auf Mefo.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Hi,
war am Freitag auf Rügen zum Mefo-fischen, aber der Sturm hat das Uferwasser zu stark eingetrübt (10cm Sichttiefe). Bin anschließend gegen 14.00 Uhr nach Rostock, um noch ein paar Heringe für den Abend zu bekommen.
Dort sagte man mir, dass am Abend vorher sehr gut und am moregn auch noch gut gefangen wurde. Aber der starke S=-Wind hat wohl die Heringsschwärme wieder in den Breitling gedrängt. Anders kann ich mir den mehr als mäßigen Erfolg (7 Heringe in 3 Stunden) nicht erklären.
Also wenn das Wetter passt, dann klappt`s auch mit dem Hering. Euch ein Petri Heil.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Allangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Hi  Rolf

Petri dank #6 
Du weißt ja aus Erfahrung, der Angler lebt von der Hoffnung.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## christianr (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#6 erst mal danke für eure antworten wäre aber nett wenn auch  einer antworten könnte der heute auf silberlinge im holzhafen war #r  #6  schreibe natürlich gleich nach unserem tripp wie die fänge waren :a  :a  #h


----------



## filetierer (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

War heute in HRO mit family zum Ostermarkt, bin  danach kurz "mal gucken" gefahren, ein Angler hatte etwa 10 Hernge, einige auch gar nix, aber der sagte mir er hatte letzte Woche schon mal in 1,5 Std 50 Stck.An der linken Seite des Hafenbeckens an der HEM Tankstelle ( weiß die genaue Bezeichnng nicht)waren allerdings  mehr Angler. Warte ab shristianr , hoffe auch daß es noch  richtig abgeht. Brauch noch Köder f. Norge und lecker sind sie ja auch.


----------



## christianr (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#6 ja danke werde es morgen trotzem mal versuchen vieleicht haben wir ja glück mit den :a  :a  :a  :a  :a


----------



## filetierer (4. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#: na dann wünch ich nen vollen Eimer und berichte mal. #4


----------



## christianr (5. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

erst mal danke für den vollen eimer war jedoch leider wie erwartet  :c  :c  :c 
6 stunden zwei bisse keinen  :a  mein kollege 6 bisse 4 :a naja is wohl noch zu kalt oder anders gesagt mehr angler als heringe im hafen    das #:  #: hat aber trotsdem spass gemacht   #h  #h  #h


----------



## wildbootsman (5. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Am Wochenende waren Sie noch nicht da!

Wildi


----------



## Allangler (7. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Hi   #h 

Wir waren Montag und Dienstag im Rostocker Holzhafen. 
Magere Ausbeute. 7 Heringe in 2 Tagen mit 2 Mann.
Viele Angler gaben entnervt auf weil sie Schneider blieben. :c 

Viele Grüße  #h  #v an alle, von Bernd aus Meschendorf  die ihn kennen.


Gruß  Allangler


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Moin Allangler, Danke für die Grüße von Bernd. Hast wohl neben ihm geangelt? Am Wochenende werde ich ihn wohl auch mal wiéder sehen dann fahre ich nemlich nach Meschendorf.
Ich war übrigends heute für ne Stunde in Wismar im Hafen. War auch sehr mühsam. Die meisten Angler hatten gar nichts. Ich hatte 4 Heringe in der Zeit. Es war aber auch eisig kalt  vieleicht hat es deswegen nicht so gut gebissen.


----------



## Allangler (7. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Hi Jörg

Habe nicht neben Bernd gestanden, sondern bei ihm übernachtet.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Achso, auch nicht schlecht. Wie bist du denn dazu gekommen? Kennst du Ihn?


----------



## Allangler (7. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

Jetzt ja.
Habe den Tip von Bitterling bekommen.
Der war beim letzten Treffen dabei.


----------



## christianr (15. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

#v  #v So morgen geht’s wieder in den Rostocker Hafen war einer heute da und kann fangerfolge vorweisen dann berichte hier doch bitte  #6  #6


----------



## christianr (16. April 2004)

*AW: Heringe in Rostock*

:c  :c  :c so da keiner von euch geantwortet hat gehe ich davon aus das auch keiner so richtiege fangerfolge vorweisen kann  #:  war heute auch nicht besser  :e  im holzhafen von rostock von 8 uhr bis 15 uhr jeder von uns so zirka 10 stück (heringe) #h  #h


----------

